
Show HN: Serverless WebSocket chat - jkarneges
http://blog.fanout.io/2016/09/29/serverless-websocket-chat/
======
tracker1
I had expected something cool with webRTC based on the title. While pushpin
and stack are interesting, this is anything but serverless, especially since
you'll still need to configure these "serverless" hosts. I wish "serverless"
as a term for PaaS frameworks would go away already, I don't think anyone
should/would consider, for example SalesForce a "serverless" development
option.

~~~
jkarneges
Is there a better term to use to describe the concept of programming a service
with short-lived executable blocks? Function-as-a-Service (FaaS) comes to
mind, although to me that implies a third party host.

What's kind of funny is old web servers used to work almost exactly this way,
running a program in isolation for every incoming request (CGI scripts
anyone?), but that was well before the rise of REST and intentionally
stateless development, so it didn't get a buzzword. We've come full circle.

~~~
tracker1
CGI 2.0?

------
le-mark
Queue the "serverless" haters. Guys, it's a real term, that seeks to describe
a real and growing phenomenon. No one wants to read stupid pedantitry that
contributes nothing to the conversation.

[http://martinfowler.com/articles/serverless.html](http://martinfowler.com/articles/serverless.html)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principle_of_charity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principle_of_charity)

~~~
brazzledazzle
I'm starting to think these people don't really have an interest in changing
their views. If it wasn't this it would be about something else and they'd be
making snarky drive-by comments on someone else's ShowHN.

~~~
marktangotango
Oh they do, I see it. To most people, serverless doesn't mean no server,
because that is absurd. It really means "server I don't have to admin". Maybe
adminless would be more appropriate?

------
_Marak_
Author of stack here.

Please let me know if you have any questions about the project.

see: [https://github.com/Stackvana/stack](https://github.com/Stackvana/stack)

